
After a second-stage failure, Rocket Lab loses seven satellites - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/on-its-13th-launch-rocket-lab-loses-a-mission/
======
ColinWright
HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23735205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23735205)

